# Horrible Horse Hoof Injury, Keeps abscessing but No Better



## MakNat (Dec 3, 2012)

4 months. $1,500 later.  He stepped on something a got a deep puncture wound.  I no idea, nothing in it, had Xrays.  It keeps blowing up and popping.  Vet says its all the dead and damaged tissue trying to leave the body.  Horse is only getting worse.  40 broken days a 3 different antibiotics.  Epson salt hot towel soaks, clean twice a day with soap and iodine, icthimol bandaging, animaleintex wraps, cold hosing.  You name it...  My Vet has seemed to run out of answers....  I as well as he has talked to c\a couple other Vets..  Noone seems to have anymore answers.  If he doesn't get any better, I will have to put him out of his misery....  Has anyone found something off the wall that might help him???  Hes been drinking AVC...  Was hoping that might help flush this mess.  Any ideas would be great.  Thank you


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow...that's sad, and getting expensive!  I have no experiences or ideas for you...just wondering what he stepped on and if something is still deep in there?  Does a wood splinter show up on an x-ray?

Hope you get some good suggestions on here from people who may have had this problem.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, and forgot to say...welcome to Backyard Herds


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 3, 2012)

May have to take him to a University vet school. I think they can open the foot there. 
Either way it does not sound good. Sorry.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 4, 2012)

Doesn't sound good.  It sounds like you are doing the right things.  Like GLENMAR said, only option is to go in more and see what is up.  But that will be really costly and the recovery time will be long.  Only you can make the decision.


----------



## Cricket (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not coming from any knowledge base, but . . . I know Hydrogen Peroxide is supposed to be a big no-no straight up as it eats healthy tissue, but wonder if it would boil down to the start of the trouble?  And keep the outside from healing over too quickly.  I assume that is what the Ichthamol is supposed to be doing?  

Guess a lot of your decision is going to be based on how much pain your horse is in--that must be wicked tough.  I work on a dairy farm and have seen some abscesses that would do the same and eventually heal totally so they apparently didn't have a foreign object in there.

Best of luck!


----------



## MakNat (Dec 7, 2012)

THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!  My friend let me borrow her ozone machine...  Its like the oxygen treatments!  Oxygen kills everything bad from the inside out!  We have 9 more days of treatment.  I have faith that this will help!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 7, 2012)

Really hope that works!!!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 17, 2012)

Praying it works!!!  I have friend who's mare has a similar problem, they still haven't found a solution. :/


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 18, 2012)

I am curious to see if it worked, too. Let us know how it's doing!


----------



## Lupa Duende (Dec 26, 2012)

Evening
I have followed this thread and am sorry for your troubles with the mare..., how has the o2 treatment gone?

Moreover,have you contacted a vet school? perhaps they are interested in making your horse's hoof a 'class project to dignose and study' (Read: free diagnostic and treatment AND the students work their noggins).
good luck


----------



## MakNat (Mar 17, 2013)

The infection had set deep in his bone.  He was euthanized Jan 24th in Lexington, Ky.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am so sorry you had to have your horse put down.
You did the best anyone could have done in searching for treatment.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry you lost the horse. Wish the outcome was better.  But thanks for letting us know.


----------



## nelson castro (Mar 18, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wow...that's sad, and getting expensive!


Indeed, just wondering what can it be that have cause this so much trouble. So sorry for your lost.


----------

